
US iPhone loyalty will take it past 'leaky' Android - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/08/iphone-android-leaky-ecosystem-us
======
Cbasedlifeform
This is 1000% anecdotal, but I spoke earlier with my niece who loves her
iPhone 5. I mentioned that her brother was a big Android fan and she said, 'Oh
no, that was before -- now's he's got an iPhone and would never go back.'

I do think (for better or worse) iPhone users are stickier due to the
ecosystem whilst Android users are less attached (possibly due to brand and
hardware fragmentation).

Though the really crazy and fascinating thing is how the mobile phone industry
has become such an incredible economic force and, more trivially, a topic of
conversation. Who could've imagined just 20 or 30 years ago most people
(within certain demographics at least) would be carrying around $500 or $600
devices wherever they go?

Again anecdotally, my niece (aged 25) is moving and will only get internet
service -- no landline (god forbid!) but no cable either. The latter is one
really fascinating trend.

